# Insel Krk



## rom1405 (30. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
Hat jemand Erfahrungen und Vorschläge für die Insel Krk?
Gesucht wird alles, Unterkunft, TourenVorschläge ....
Reisezeit ist Anfang August
Vielen Dank


----------



## rom1405 (2. Februar 2018)

Da sich hier nix tut weite ich mal mein reisegebiet aus auf die gesamte Kvarner Bucht aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (5. Februar 2018)

war jetzt schon jahrelang hintereinander auf der insel krk. sind immer in baska stationiert, letztes jahr sind wir selber mit den rennrädern aus österreich/kärnten angereist!!  ... in baska gibts dann auch 2-3 ausgewiesene mtb routen ... teilweise halt gröbster schotter und felsen ... aber lustig ... grundsätzlich ist es halt sehr felsig da unten in den bergen ... mir schon teilweise mit dem 29er hardtail zu wild ... aber das definiert ja jeder anders  

waren immer privat in der "Pansion 55" untergebracht! Nette Leute, unkompliziert, sauber ... ausreichendes Frühstück!
bei weiteren fragen ... fragen!


----------



## _schindi_ (24. Januar 2019)

Leider erst seeeeehr spät entdeckt... ich fahre im April zum Birken nach Kroatien. Ich besuche krk für 3 Tage und dann noch ein paar winnetou Drehorte  lade dir am besten die App „krk bike“ runter, da sind alle Trail Touren etc. drin. Unterkunft würde ich mir in krk Stadt nehmen.liegt sehr zentral und zu den Trail ist es nicht weit. Bei weiteren Fragen kannst du mir gern schreiben. Die meisten Trail sin im nördlichen Teil der Insel Richtung vrbnik.

Grus schindi


----------



## homerjay (25. Januar 2019)

Ich war schon mal in Krk, allerdings nicht zum Biken. Die Wege dort sahen aber ganz gut aus, um Baska herum gab es 2017 schon ein paar ausgeschilderte Touren. Es dürfte sich auf jeden Fall lohnen das Bike mitzunehmen.


----------



## kreisbremser (25. Januar 2019)

meine bescheidenen erfahrungen am poklon (opatija), slijeme(zagreb) und kozjak(kastela) haben mir gezeigt, mit einem cc hardtail brauchst du dort nicht anzufangen, wenn mehr als waldautobahn gefahren wird. krk kenn ich nocht nicht, aber ich denke mal die trails sind dort ebenfalls knackig und steinig.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Januar 2019)

Dobar dan .

War schon mehrfach auf Krk (Baska). Hatte mir dieses Büchlein zugelegt, um paar Anhaltspunkte für Touren zu haben (<10,-EUR):







Enthält 16 Touren auf Krk, GPX-Tracks dazu hat der Autor in's Internet gestellt.







Wegerl. Fast alles mit dem HT fahrbar, mit Fully sicherlich softer.



















Ausblicke:







Oben (Veli Hlam):


----------



## kniko (31. Juli 2019)

Hi!
Hat jemand aktuelle Berichte zu Krk?
Ich wäre auf der Suche nach Touren im Bereich bis 1000hm und S2 - S3 Trails (natürlich möglichst viel davon).
Wir sind im Oktober unterwegs und dank Zelt ziemlich flexibel, also nicht unbedingt auf Krk beschränkt. Gibt's sonst noch Tipps für Kroatien?

Kann man die Trail-Kategorie mit 5 Sternen irgendwie der Singletrailskala zuordnen? Also heißt 5* S3-S4-S5 oder eher etwas moderater?

Alle Tipps - wie gesagt auch zu Kroatien allgemein - sind herzlichst willkommen!


----------



## Deleted 306952 (31. Juli 2019)

Du kannst dir die app Krk Bike runterladen. Ich war im. April erst auf Krk und Rab. Hm schaffst du auf Rab mehr als auf Krk. Von der Brücke aus kannst du einen schönen singletrail Richtung Vrbnik fahren. Auf komoot sind auch viele Touren verzeichnet. Viel Spaß in meiner 2. Heimat.


----------



## kreisbremser (31. Juli 2019)

der sljeme in zagreb hat ein paar nette trails, der poklon bei opatija hat recht schwere strecken zu bieten.
im süden bei split in kastela gibt es branko, der baut gern trails. kannst nach pedalin kastela im netz schauen. ich dachte, als ich mir heute die berge entlang der autobahn angeschaut habe, dass im hinterland auf dem weg zurück von krk sicher einige alte karrenwege/schmugglerwege vorhanden seien müssten. grüße aus zg.


----------



## ryder71 (7. August 2019)

In Baska gibts zwei/drei recht schöne und auch gut markierte Trails auf die links und rechts der Bucht befindlichen „Berge“.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kniko (13. August 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Leider hat sich der Trip aus beruflichen Gründen erst mal für unbestimmte Zeit verschoben... 

Um meine "Recherche" jedoch zu konservieren, und evtl. dem ein oder anderen Zeit beim googlen zu ersparen, hier ein paar Links zum Biken in Kroatien:









						MTB - Krk Obzova höchster Berg der Insel
					

Da wir zum tauchen auf Krk waren habe ich natürlich auch die Bikes mit eingepackt und direkt den höchsten Berg der Insel erklommen, der immerhin stolze 549 hm aufzuweisen hat - wuhuuu! ;)    Oben, also so ca. die letzten 150 hm ist er sehr ruppig, danach dann aber wirklich super flowig und mit...




					www.freerideinc.at
				











						Bike Center Rabac - best bike park in Croatia - 43RIDE bike mag
					

Croatia as a typicall holiday destination is becoming more and more popular place for biking trips. It’s mainly because we will find there a lot of wild technical trails on the natural rocky terrain. If someone likes riding on rocky singletrails, than he will definitely find a lot of...




					43ride.com
				




















						ISTRIA BIKE - die offizielle Seite | Bike parks | Routen
					






					www.istria-bike.com
				




Viel Spaß damit ;-)


----------

